
I already knew Stripe had bad service, but.... - JMcDaniels
So we are a client of Strip.com and have used their services from almost the day they started accepting clients. Just to give an idea, our current business with Strip is at $543,900.82.<p>Their offering is great and their technical service is pretty good. However, anything that deals with service regarding anything other than technical - its the worst service ever. No responses to email (the only email they have is support@stripe.com), they NEVER reply. They will not give you a direct email or number to any staff member. They do not offer a general phone number. They don't respond on Twitter. They have a "live chat room" but as you sit and watch their handling of customer issues you will often see, "we will look into it and someone will get back to you". They are worse than Paypal.<p>I was really rooting for them when they hit the scene and I really like their offering. I am hopeful that they will start acting like a real company.<p>Oh, the reason we wrote this is because if you go to their site right now you will see this:
"Stripe support will be closed 12/31 and 1/1. (We'll still be watching for anything urgent.) Enjoy your holiday!"<p>Really?
======
barking
Your gripe sounds a bit trivial to me.

If the service they sell works as promised then they're better than many
'real' companies.

------
michaelschade
Hey there,

I'm very sorry about this. This isn't acceptable.

I'd like the opportunity to dig into your case to figure out what happened.
Can you get in touch with me at michael@stripe.com?

Going forward, please also feel free to reach out to me directly at any point
if you run into similar problems again.

Michael

------
saiko-chriskun
For me, Stripe has without a doubt the best customer service I have ever
experienced. I've been able to just hop in their chat channel multiple times
and sort through pretty technical issues right away directly with the
developers, it was phenomenal compared to a lot of other services out there.

Sorry things didn't work out for you, but just wanted to put that out there.

------
3825
They are a start up. They have to offer perks like vacation time and such.

